# Coming soon the Stephan Forte LAG signature!!



## Arivergandez (Mar 22, 2007)

For those who don't know much about this guitar I can safely say it is truely a 'Beast'  
Based on the Ibanez S model this is a thin bodied and thin necked guitar with 27 frets (the higher frets are scalloped). I'm not usre if htis will come with the push-pull coil tap that SF has on his current models (I hope so). I'm enquiring as to the price, I think it's around 3,000 euros     

Here are some pics:











More info here:

http://www.adagio-online.com/


----------



## Jerich (Mar 22, 2007)

i paid $4520.00 US for mine..... great guitar...I have changed the pickups like 20 times trying to find just the right combination. I have not played mine in a year atleast. shhhh but do not tell stephan....heheh!!!
I'll dig up some photo's of it.....

by the way the guitar has been on a custom order only through the factory now for three or four years i have had mine since....2005


----------



## Nick1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Jerich said:


> i paid $4520.00 US for mine..... great guitar...I have changed the pickups like 20 times trying to find just the right combination. I have not played mine in a year atleast. shhhh but do not tell stephan....heheh!!!
> I'll dig up some photo's of it.....
> 
> by the way the guitar has been on a custom order only through the factory now for three or four years i have had mine since....2005



you paid $4520 for 1 guitar  You are nutz!


----------



## Battle-axe (Mar 22, 2007)

That quilt is ridiculous!!!


----------



## BrianCarroll (Mar 22, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> you paid $4520 for 1 guitar  You are nutz!



LOL, lucky americans - FYI here in Europe, it's the price of most of the hi-end guitars...
Let's take an Ernie Ball JPM 7-string (no piezo) 3.309 euros (= 4,418.90 USD).


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2007)

Jerich said:


> i paid $4520.00 US for mine..... great guitar...I have changed the pickups like 20 times trying to find just the right combination. I have not played mine in a year atleast. shhhh but do not tell stephan....heheh!!!
> I'll dig up some photo's of it.....
> 
> by the way the guitar has been on a custom order only through the factory now for three or four years i have had mine since....2005



That's a sure sign you should sell it to me... cheap 

Those things are just gorgeous (in a manly, metal sort of way  )


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 22, 2007)

you poor europeans, you could spend 500 to 1000 here and get a fuckin solid ax


----------



## Makelele (Mar 22, 2007)

BrianCarroll said:


> LOL, lucky americans - FYI here in Europe, it's the price of most of the hi-end guitars...
> Let's take an Ernie Ball JPM 7-string (no piezo) 3.309 euros (= 4,418.90 USD).



A couple of years ago they were around 2000 IIRC. Ernie Ball must've really raised their prices lately.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 22, 2007)

That a nice guitar but for 4 grand I can have built almost 4 custom 7's, or buy 2 kickass JC7's


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 22, 2007)

I doubt you're going to get 4 customs of that quality for 4 grand, and a JC7 is still not custom built to your specs, and I doubt it would touch the quality of that. Once the guitar gets released as a production model I doubt it's going to cost 4 grand too.

EDIT: I just re-read the first post, the price is expected to be 3000 Euro's? Now THAT's ridiculous.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been GASing for one of those for ages...beautiful guitar.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 22, 2007)

guys i wish i could tell you what I really paid for it but I picked it up in Italy so I saved shipping. And i saw it in developement of being built. I love Italy!...
and for the record i have spent twice that amount for a Hauserwald custom ...! and sold it too for three times what i paid for it. i have a few people bothering me for the "beast" but i will not sell her sorry guys somethings to me are not for sale...


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)

It's a nice guitar, but if you paid $4000 for one of those Jerich, you're out of your mind. I'll take a Blackmachine AND a UV instead, and still have money left over to buy a keg of beer.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

The guitar's a bit overpriced.


----------



## ScareRaven (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahh it's nice to see this! I was quoted $2700 CDN to have this guitar made for me by a local luthier. Haha. I'll get something like that within the next few decades (if we'll still be around ) Oh well! 27 frets will be nice to try later in life.  The S7 is good enough for me!

I fell asleep in class one day, DREAMING of this guitar! What a bombshell!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 22, 2007)

I had a LAG 6-string briefly--basically their old RG competitor. It was a nice guitar, but no fuckin' way would I pay $4000 for one. My upcoming KXK is *neckthru* with 27 frets, and less than half the cost of that.

BTW, that Forte guy is quite talented, but he looks like he desperately wants to record yet another version of "Phantom of the Opera."


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)

Who the fuck cares what he looks like? Adagio kicks total ass. People probably said "Alice Cooper has too much crap around his eyes" too.


----------



## Vince (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Who the fuck cares what he looks like? Adagio kicks total ass. People probably said "Alice Cooper has too much crap around his eyes" too.



I agree 100%


----------



## bulb (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Who the fuck cares what he looks like? Adagio kicks total ass. People probably said "Alice Cooper has too much crap around his eyes" too.



aaaaaaaaaaand the nail was hit directly on the head by:
*drumroll*


...


CHRIS!!

in other news, maybe its just me cuz i just woke up and im still groggy, but the bridge and pickups look really high up on the body to me...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Who the fuck cares what he looks like? Adagio kicks total ass. People probably said "Alice Cooper has too much crap around his eyes" too.



I deem this 'true'... 

At least he has a pretty distinctive look as opposed to falling in line with the tatoos-and-piercings thing that most metalcore bands seem to be doing.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> It's a nice guitar, but if you paid $4000 for one of those Jerich, you're out of your mind. I'll take a Blackmachine AND a UV instead, and still have money left over to buy a keg of beer.



^ what he said


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 22, 2007)

I didn't say anything about his looks affecting the music he makes, I merely made a crack about the eyeshadow once it was mentioned. Didn't mean to offend if it did.


----------



## Vince (Mar 22, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I didn't say anything about his looks affecting the music he makes, I merely made a crack about the eyeshadow once it was mentioned. Didn't mean to offend if it did.



I've worn eyeshadow at a gig before. It looks fucking cool on stage IMO.


----------



## Randy (Mar 22, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I've worn eyeshadow at a gig before. It looks fucking cool on stage IMO.



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 22, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I've worn eyeshadow at a gig before. It looks fucking cool on stage IMO.




Yeah I guess it's a matter of taste, and sometimes the person who is wearing it. I mean, my buddy wore some to a local show he played and he looked like a dumbass... however some people can pull that look off. I will say I dig black nail polish for guitarists though, I think that looks pretty cool honestly. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Mar 22, 2007)

Like the guitar, but hate the control layout. I like to strum aggressively on my guitars, too, and the volume knob would get in the way. Love the 27 frets, though... that could inspire me to play some ukulele runs, as well as some early 1990's YES (Trevor Rabin era... I think he had one of those Alvarez guitars with the same number of frets, not sure).


----------



## Cancer (Mar 22, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> you paid $4520 for 1 guitar  You are nutz!



Not nutz, committed maybe, but nutz????  Nah.....


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 22, 2007)

That looks wicked, but damned expensive!


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2007)

Really stupidy overprices guitar. My two cents.

But i think that an exellent custom, with that awsome quilt, and OFR, Dimarzio, and all the shit, it's like 2000. And you have such a amazing guitar!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2007)

Just for a frame of reference, my Jackson at today's CS prices would be (a rough guess) $3500. So it's really not out of line - some of ESP's production "artist models" in Japan cost that much.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a custom though, this is just a sig series though. If I were deciding the specs, then paying that much wouldn't be too bad, but not for someone else's custom.


----------



## Drew (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> It's a nice guitar, but if you paid $4000 for one of those Jerich, you're out of your mind. I'll take a Blackmachine AND a UV instead, and still have money left over to buy a keg of beer.



...which I would drink.


----------



## LilithXShred (Mar 22, 2007)

hot.... HOT ........ HOOOOOOOOT!!!!! make that a 24 fret and i'll take it XD


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Who the fuck cares what he looks like? Adagio kicks total ass. People probably said "Alice Cooper has too much crap around his eyes" too.



I was just making a joke. He is a very talented dude.

The older I get, the more amusement I get out of musicians who "strike a pose" in their publicity photos. That's all it is.


----------



## b3n (Mar 22, 2007)

Jerich said:


> Hauserwald custom



 pics?


----------



## Arivergandez (Mar 22, 2007)

> J: in addition to being a technically versatile guitarist, you also have a very distinctive look. How important is image in becoming "successful"?
> SF: I think that the image you give to your band is as much important as the music itself. People have to understand your universe, which in the case of Adagio is dark.



This is from the Stephan Forte interview on the homepage. He makes a valid point I guess. It's basically 'for the fans'!!


But back to the guitar I also thought there was a lot of guitar body beneath the bridge. Maybe it's for tonal reasons as the guitar is quite thin, LAG may have wanted more wood beneath the bridge area to compensate.

I love the quilt though. It's orgasmic looking!!


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 22, 2007)

Arivergandez said:


> But back to the guitar I also thought there was a lot of guitar body beneath the bridge. Maybe it's for tonal reasons as the guitar is quite thin, LAG may have wanted more wood beneath the bridge area to compensate.




I thin its because of the extra frets. As you can see, the cut away isnt that big at all. So it looks like they decided to move everything up a bit so that he could reach the upper frets better.  That is just what I think though.


----------



## Arivergandez (Mar 22, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I thin its because of the extra frets. As you can see, the cut away isnt that big at all. So it looks like they decided to move everything up a bit so that he could reach the upper frets better.  That is just what I think though.



Valid point mate! It makes sense.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 22, 2007)

That guitar is beautiful, the shape, the color and the quilt top is very nice. Only thing I don't like is that both humbuckers seem to be close together and the trem seems to be higher up and closer to the neck. Other than that, it is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 22, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> The older I get, the more amusement I get out of musicians who "strike a pose" in their publicity photos. That's all it is.



For the longest time i was one of the youngest guys here (till we started getting all these 15-17 year olds that started posting)...and I STILL think thats hilarious.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 22, 2007)

Shawn said:


> That guitar is beautiful, the shape, the color and the quilt top is very nice. Only thing I don't like is that both humbuckers seem to be close together and the trem seems to be higher up and closer to the neck. Other than that, it is absolutely beautiful.



I thought that too, but I think some of it is the neck pickup is farther back because of the 27 frets...


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 23, 2007)

3000 euros is $3995.40 according to Google. For that cash I could get a KxK superstrat and a Axe fx. I would still have money left over. I'm not dogging this guitar it look pretty sweet other than the control layout leaves me a bit flat. But 4 Gs is a lot for guitar that isn't built to your exact specifications.


----------



## bibz (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope for that price it comes with a wind machine.

and since someone else has eluded to it I'll raise it with 'and tight pants, velvet shirts and plenty of makeup' 

and eaolian, theres a reason jackson charge that much nowdays (recent price increase not included), theyve built up on 25 years of custom shop/usa quality. Your paying for a master luthier thats more then proved themselves worthy time and time again. They have a demand. This is just a case of someone selling 'boutique'. If people buy those $20k+ PRS 'amps' then I guess these things will find expensive homes aswell.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm having a Thorn built for a little over $3K. That's including upcharges for an extremely figured walnut top, figured walnut neck and fretboard, matching walnut pickup rings, stainless steel frets, L.R. Baggs w/ Ctrl-X preamp piezo (or whatever their best one is, I think that's it?) and a custom neck heel inlay. If I added another $1K I could have added even crazier options and inlays, so I totally agree with a lot of guys on here saying it's a touch pricey for someone else's custom specifications. Nevertheless, still a cool looking guitar!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 23, 2007)

The guitar is sexy no doubt, but for that kind of scratch, I'll have my own built  I love the purple quilt, not too many people get that color.


----------



## XEN (Mar 23, 2007)

It's a great guitar, no doubt, but there's so much you can do with $4k. At the risk of sounding like a whore, I'd be on the phone to Mike Sherman again if I had that kind of cash to drop on an instrument right now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 23, 2007)

urklvt said:


> It's a great guitar, no doubt, but there's so much you can do with $4k. At the risk of sounding like a whore, I'd be on the phone to Mike Sherman again if I had that kind of cash to drop on an instrument right now.



Yeah your extended range S7 looks killer!


----------



## Jerich (Mar 24, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I guess it's a matter of taste, and sometimes the person who is wearing it. I mean, my buddy wore some to a local show he played and he looked like a dumbass... however some people can pull that look off. I will say I dig black nail polish for guitarists though, I think that looks pretty cool honestly. Different strokes I guess.




Come on Matt i seen you wear a dress stop throwing stones...  

and vince i bet you look great in heels.....


----------



## noodles (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm sure there are guitars out there that I could pick up, play, and say, "Wow, this really is worth four grand." Think of it as the Porsche 911 Turbo of guitars. Are you gonna say that Porsche isn't worth $130k? However, I can't afford a Porsche, which is the only reason I don't have one. Like Chris put it, there are a bunch of other things I would buy with the money. However, if I was swimming in money, it would be a different story.



ohio_eric said:


> But 4 Gs is a lot for guitar that isn't built to your exact specifications.



Exactly my problem with it. I'm not going to pay that much money for a guitar that has any name other than the manufacturer's on it.


----------

